# Seeking Duck Hunting Lease/ Buddy



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

I am looking for a duck/goose lease. Cant really spend to much $ since the economy sucks right now. Looking for something to get away for the weekends and shoot some birds. 

Also if anyone is looking for a hardcore hunting buddy, PM me. All my buddies are pansies and half arse it. I have given up on them. Maybe if I find the right person we could get a lease together. Got dog, duck & goose decoys, Mojos, etc. Just looking for a lease and a buddy.


----------



## castnblast4life (Jun 12, 2007)

maybe you could run some hunts for my outfitter pm if you are interisted


----------



## Whiskey & Me (Oct 23, 2006)

I know a guy down in your area...

He goes by dukslayr and he just graduated college and is looking for someone that is "HARDCORE" to hunt with...

I know that his mojo broke last year, so ya'll might get along perfect!

I'll tell him to send you a PM! 

Good luck this year!

J.J.


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

I've hunted many a time with SLAYER. He knows alot of good public spots. Dude can blow a pintail whistel. I will tell Slayer to PM you.


----------



## mwaites (Apr 25, 2006)

You guys aint right.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

if you are hunting near Portland, Tx I will be down for a month for xmas break and we live on Padre Island and we hunt all over from shamrock to rockport to bayside. Give me a holler and we'll hook up for some hunting. Me and my buddies are hardcore and have duck boats and all that jazz


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Don't forget our "Duck Hunters Meet and Skeet" at American Shooting Center on August 15th. The main reason for putting it together is do some networking to get hunt swaps lined up. I got boat, decoys, guns, more reloaded shells than brains and 30 years of marsh stomping under my belt.


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Ill be there for the "Meet and Skeet".


----------



## rod60464 (Jul 1, 2010)

I am looking for a hunting buddy in the Port Arthur area. I have lease and airboat.
Contact [email protected] or 936-635-6640


----------



## TexasTurtle (Apr 24, 2006)

Anyone in the cypress\katy area looking for a hunting buddy? Doesnt look like there is gonna be water where ive been hunting. Got all ghg decoys, boat with mud motor. Hunt every weekend of the season


----------



## hightide82 (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm always looking for a place to hunt and someone to hunt with. I'm in the Alvin area and willing to go anywhere anytime. Let me know if anyone needs a partner.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey hightide I might be able to get you on some hunts, im in friendswood so ya, usually hunt trinity river/bay but me and my buddies are trying something new this year, cant really talk about it though lol to many potlickers

keep your booger hook off the bang switch!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

hi I'm looking for a hunting partner in the nw Houston area.. I have a duck dog that just needs training (yorkie), and I have a shotgun with a ton of lead shot (is lead legal?).. I haven't really been hunting before but I have seen a ton of duck dynasty... anyway if anyone needs a hunting buddy gimme a call! I can blow a duck call though.. thanks to a ton if YouTube videos 


KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

hi I'm looking for a hunting partner in the nw Houston area.. I have a duck dog that just needs training (yorkie), and I have a shotgun with a ton of lead shot (is lead legal?).. I haven't really been hunting before but I have seen a ton of duck dynasty... anyway if anyone needs a hunting buddy gimme a call! I can blow a duck call though.. thanks to a ton if YouTube videos 


KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!!


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

To think that the guy who started this thread in 2009 has now sold his shotguns after finding that group of guys he was looking to hunt with... :headknock


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Mojo281 said:


> To think that the guy who started this thread in 2009 has now sold his shotguns after finding that group of guys he was looking to hunt with... :headknock


mojo,

me and my shot gun are always ready to roll at a moments notice! :brew::brew:


----------



## DFerg (Jul 19, 2007)

Mojo281 said:


> To think that the guy who started this thread in 2009 has now sold his shotguns after finding that group of guys he was looking to hunt with... :headknock


Might need to start charging guys $$$$ to come hunt with us after seeing how easy it was to put up a post on 2cool and all of the sudden...wham...Brad's stacking Green on a log and posing for the camera!! lol He can help me hold the camera this year if he is still gun-less!!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

DFerg said:


> Might need to start charging guys $$$$ to come hunt with us after seeing how easy it was to put up a post on 2cool and all of the sudden...wham...Brad's stacking Green on a log and posing for the camera!! lol He can help me hold the camera this year if he is still gun-less!!


Ha ha ha ha ha ... ! I think he's borrowed a shotgun for the short term. I offered to rent him my Vinci but he's OUT till Spring Turkey.



hightide82 said:


> Marshhunter why are you being a di$&head? Nobody ask for a [email protected]$$ comment!!!


They know each other, it's a joke ... you can leave the gloves off. It's all in good humor.


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

hightide82 said:


> Marshhunter why are you being a di$&head? Nobody ask for a [email protected]$$ comment!!!


Marshhunter is not being a di$&head. We watch duck dynasty together all the time. We actually are both looking for some new hunting buddies. He has been focusing on learning to blow his duck call on you tube and I'm learning how to blow my Canada call.....that Jeff foiles has sure taught me a lot about how to hunt geese in local parks. We are ready to roll with whoever is willing to take us "newbies". I've got my black hoodie already and we have both been trying to grow our beards. So, don't be hating cause you're not as extreme as we are!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## hightide82 (Dec 2, 2011)

my bad fellas.. no harm done..


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

hightide82

Please take note of rule #31 in the FAQ. 

Creative spelling to try and beat the word censor.

Suggest you read the FAQ.

TH


----------



## hightide82 (Dec 2, 2011)

Trouthunter like I said my bad. I'm sorry.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

It's all good...

TH


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

If you guys are watching Duck Dynasty, you should get Phil's tape or CD called "The Art of Commanding Ducks". That will teach you all you need for duck calling. Very good instructional CD.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Mojo281 said:


> To think that the guy who started this thread in 2009 has now sold his shotguns after finding that group of guys he was looking to hunt with... :headknock


He needed the money to fund a kitten shelter he built. You know BT, always looking to house a furry kitty ... !!!


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

DFerg said:


> Might need to start charging guys $$$$ to come hunt with us after seeing how easy it was to put up a post on 2cool and all of the sudden...wham...Brad's stacking Green on a log and posing for the camera!! lol He can help me hold the camera this year if he is still gun-less!!


I am definitley NOT gunless..... Still got the trusty ole 870, a 1950-ish Stevens single shot 410, or maybe a 1970s Browning 20 ga...... anyway I am not shotgunless..... Sometimes priorities take precedance over toys..... Like Furry Kitty Pads.... :headknock:work::rotfl::cheers::cheers:


----------



## DFerg (Jul 19, 2007)

btreybig said:


> I am definitley NOT gunless..... Still got the trusty ole 870, a 1950-ish Stevens single shot 410, or maybe a 1970s Browning 20 ga...... anyway I am not shotgunless..... Sometimes priorities take precedance over toys..... Like Furry Kitty Pads.... :headknock:work::rotfl::cheers::cheers:


Come'on now Pods....


----------



## rod60464 (Jul 1, 2010)

*duck hunting buddy*

I had a good response to the ads I placed. Send me an Email if you want to hunt during the season.
Thanks,
Rod

rod60464


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

This is one of the strangest threads I've read in awhile. Kind of like the "rat took the bait" hog poaching thread.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Category5 said:


> This is one of the strangest threads I've read in awhile. Kind of like the "rat took the bait" hog poaching thread.


It's so, so much better! For some of us ... :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

DFerg said:


> Come'on now Pods....


LMAO!!! Ole Treybig is getting roasted!

Here is a pic from back when he used to fish... I don't think he made it out on the water once this last summer. I wonder if he sold all of his fishing gear too??

The things a house cat will make a man do... :work:


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*zink*



Major29 said:


> Marshhunter is not being a di$&head. We watch duck dynasty together all the time. We actually are both looking for some new hunting buddies. He has been focusing on learning to blow his duck call on you tube and I'm learning how to blow my Canada call.....that Jeff foiles has sure taught me a lot about how to hunt geese in local parks. We are ready to roll with whoever is willing to take us "newbies". I've got my black hoodie already and we have both been trying to grow our beards. So, don't be hating cause you're not as extreme as we are!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


Best one yet...don't forget the barrel stickers


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Mojo281 said:


> LMAO!!! Ole Treybig is getting roasted!
> 
> Here is a pic from back when he used to fish... I don't think he made it out on the water once this last summer. I wonder if he sold all of his fishing gear too??
> 
> The things a house cat will make a man do... :work:


Careful man ... ! He's huge ... ! Just look how his hands make those 7lbs. trout look like 2.5 lbs. dinks ... ! :slimer:

We may actually roast him into hunting this fall ... !


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Mojo281 said:


> LMAO!!! Ole Treybig is getting roasted!
> 
> Here is a pic from back when he used to fish... I don't think he made it out on the water once this last summer. I wonder if he sold all of his fishing gear too??
> 
> The things a house cat will make a man do... :work:


Actually no, I did not sell my fishing gear.... it is actually at the bottom of the surf (or maybe some lucky fisherman has it all) that I lost on that trip...

Man, yall are killing me over here....!!!!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Hey bro, since your on such hard times, if can swing by my Portland office I pay good money for cleaning the litter box..

Not in on the joke but thought I'd contribute anyway..


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

btreybig said:


> Actually no, I did not sell my fishing gear.... it is actually at the bottom of the surf (or maybe some lucky fisherman has it all) that I lost on that trip...
> 
> Man, yall are killing me over here....!!!!


LMFAO ... ! I forgot we flipped that boat and tried to kill each other. You know that was Mojo's girlfriend and her dad on the shoreline (before they met) when that happened right ... ?

Your gear might be in her ole man's garage.


----------



## BigGarwood (Oct 13, 2008)

Holy cauwwwww podsy!!! You have 27 hardcore duck hunting buddies and you need more??? I think we got all ur gear back from the overboard incident.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> LMFAO ... ! I forgot we flipped that boat and tried to kill each other. You know that was Mojo's girlfriend and her dad on the shoreline (before they met) when that happened right ... ?
> 
> Your gear might be in her ole man's garage.


Not 100% accurate... Yes, Kristal and her dad were on the beach that day. Her dad's buddy has a few bait buckets, one wading boot, and a wading net that came out of the boat.

We still have room for you to go to Oklahomo Bradley, but spots are going fast!!!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Mojo281 said:


> Not 100% accurate... Yes, Kristal and her dad were on the beach that day. Her dad's buddy has a few bait buckets, one wading boot, and a wading net that came out of the boat.
> 
> We still have room for you to go to Oklahomo Bradley, but spots are going fast!!!


Sideways and underwater except for the lean post and cowling, flipped and killed each other ... same thing. LOL ...

Scouting reports = accuracy, fishing stories = mostly b.s., when are you going to learn man ... ?!?!?


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

I've been on the waiting list for 2 years now. I think I'm breaking them down lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Mojo281 said:


> Her dad's buddy has a few bait buckets ...


Those couldn't have been hours. We only fish with Croa ...... I mean lures.


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

Lets get back on topic here, of roasting Treybig! lol


----------



## Txsdukhntr (Feb 25, 2010)

*hunting buddy*

Well I was going to see if anybody in the Lake Conroe,Montgomery area has a boat and needs a hunting buddy.I have everything but a boat..Pm ,Jeff


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

axsbilly said:


> Lets get back on topic here, of roasting Treybig! lol


Purdy sure he's done hunting for the year! Pretty sure killed a buck with his bow and his new and improved hunting partner last weekend! Ha ha ha ha ...


----------

